# Ritchey Timber Comp 1985



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I had the chance this weekend to finally take a look at the new project and assess my direction. Ritchey's have always been my favorite bikes and I look forward to this build. I knew before getting the bike it would probably need paint, but the fact that at 21.5, it was my size, it came with stylish roller cams front and rear, and the price was attainable, I picked it up. First I need to collect all the missing parts, put it together , take it apart and then paint (same color and paint, didn't say I wasn't boring).

Figured I would share on here because although not quite on the A (or C) team, I am pretty confident this Frame makes the B. And more importantly, I know I will need the help along the way with a few things from the VRC family (We are family right? Even if I am your bastard stepbrother you never talk about ). So this is what we are starting with:

Took about 50 photo's before finishing the teardown so I would know where to replace the stickers when the time came. I will only torture you with a few-

1985 TimberComp










Trashed top tube Ritchey logo. This sticker is gone for now-










Gonna have to figure out where to find a couple of these-










And one of these-










If you think this BB looks bad in here, you should see how bad it looks now that it's out. Still spins though-










Not usally a big advocate of extra stickers on the frame, but this one has some style points. I have read about Point Reyes Bikes, and I am sure some of you here actually made it there before they closed up. Chainstay sticker, not sure what to do about this-










Thats it for now,
Cheers,
T


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice. I've got a soft spot for the early Ritcheys as well. email me I think I might have some of those fork decals (reproductions) and maybe even the one for the seat tube.

by the way, Tom measures his frames c-t so I'm guessing it's a 22" and the serial number starts with 2?


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

the beginning of a very cool project :thumbsup: i have yet to see a non-tig'd ritchey, my size, for sale in my area


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Very cool. Is this the project that want to put drops on?

The Point Reyes sticker is cool... will be too bad to lose it.

-Schmitty-


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey Tim it is a good thing you posted. I have the original red head tube, seat tube and top tube decals. I am pretty sure I have the fork decals and lower seat tube decal as well. I figure I owe you one for the hub you sent me. I may have some other odds and ends around like bottom brackets and rings. I will dig them up tonight. I also have the .pdf order form for original decals straight from Ritchey. You just fill it out and fax it in.

I am almost done with mine. You really scored finding one with the original fork and rollercams to boot. Mine is an 88. I had a hard time locating some period correct stuff but overall it is pretty close to original spec. PM me your address again and I will send you some stuff. Thanks again for the hub!
View attachment RITCHEY DECALS.pdf


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice Ritchey, you gotta love those welds. I like it just how it is, you can't replace originality. If you keep it original then you won't think twice about going out and tearing up the trails. I may be telling you something you already know, but if you do paint it use Rick at D & D Cycles in San Lorenzo. He's been painting Ritchey's since he was 16, he's now in his 40's. Cool bike either way!!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

FB, Thanks for the offer. Let me see what Aaron has left over from his build. I know I will need your info on other things before this build is done. The frame is actually a 20.5 C to C which is what I wanted. Tom called it a 21.5 ( serial1B272). My green TC is a 20 inch that measures out to 19 C to C or a bit too small. Haven't been in a hurry to put that one together.

S'357 been waiting a long time. I promised myself I wouldn't get another one unless it is a Team/Super Comp or something from the Mountainbikes Era.

Schmitty, That is exactly what I plan to do. Got the bars and the shifters. Trying to decide on the right brake levers Bike will have a 600 headset so 600 levers would look good but still contemplating others. Ideas? Something available in 85 anyways. Still holding my breath and exchanging emails, but I think I found someone to make me an LD stem.

Love these dark garage photo's. Can you see it:










Aaron, I will shoot you a quick PM.

T


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Shawn, 
Yes, D and D is the first place that comes to mind. My goal is to get the paint to look like it did when the bike was new.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> FB, Thanks for the offer. Let me see what Aaron has left over from his build. I know I will need your info on other things before this build is done. The frame is actually a 20.5 C to C which is what I wanted. Tom called it a 21.5 ( serial1B272). My green TC is a 20 inch that measures out to 19 C to C or a bit too small. Haven't been in a hurry to put that one together.
> 
> T


hey, you learn somethin' new everyday. I never realized he ventured off his 1" increment sizing.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Thats because you don't deal with the lower end frames. Check out the sizes on the TC/TW/and Commando for 1985 ...... 20/ 21.5/ 23 ......

http://oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/ritchey/1985/inside.html

The Team and Annapurna stay even sizes......21/ 22/ 23.....


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> Thats because you don't deal with the lower end frames. Check out the sizes on the TC/TW/and Commando for 1985 ...... 20/ 21.5/ 23 ......
> 
> http://oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/ritchey/1985/inside.html
> 
> The Team and Annapurna stay even sizes......21/ 22/ 23.....


Hey now, I have a Commando.  (It even had a cameo appearance in Klunkerz)

Nothin wrong with a nice B frame.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

The B is awesome.
We all have our own perceptions and thoughts of what the perfect Vintage mountain bike is. For me it is a pre suspension fillet brazed Ritchey. Sure I would prefer an Annapurna, but when I look at that TimberComp, it's still a cool feeling to know that it was created by the hands of Tom Ritchey. Back in the 80's I couldn't afford a "B" so I rode an Ascent. Lately one of my primary rides has been a Dirt drop Aspen which is a blast. It's fun to look at the welds on this new bike, but I really can't wait to get it together and finally ride it.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Cant go wrong with a fillet brazed Ritchey, no sir.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> View attachment 497918


You're saying someone at Ritchey will actually rsepond and send these? That's not how they responded to me. The sent me to D&D and you all know what his reply was...he wanted to paint the frame if I wanted the decals....Well it's a good thing thi isn;t quite a commie land yet. There is a much better source that has the entire sheets per model but they do run a tad more expensive but I know they are thinner/better decals also.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> You're saying someone at Ritchey will actually rsepond and send these? That's not how they responded to me. The sent me to D&D and you all know what his reply was...he wanted to paint the frame if I wanted the decals....Well it's a good thing thi isn;t quite a commie land yet. There is a much better source that has the entire sheets per model but they do run a tad more expensive but I know they are thinner/better decals also.


A few months ago the IVMTB PR Dept. contacted the Ritchey Decal Dept. and gave them a list of OK people to sell decals to.

edit:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> edit:


spoilsport

Aemmer, I like that color


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> You're saying someone at Ritchey will actually rsepond and send these? That's not how they responded to me. The sent me to D&D and you all know what his reply was...he wanted to paint the frame if I wanted the decals....Well it's a good thing thi isn;t quite a commie land yet. There is a much better source that has the entire sheets per model but they do run a tad more expensive but I know they are thinner/better decals also.


Thats how I got mine. Care to reveal your source? Do they provide other manufacturers? CycleArt can reproduce almost anything but they are not cheap. Here are pics of what I have left Tim. I thought I had the top tube one but I guess I was wrong. Let me know if you can use any of these. Here are some pics of what they look like on the bike.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't think cycle art produces half of what they sell. That's one reason they are so high...just acting as a middle man. The best source has the biggest library out there. Problem is the source with the biggest library only sells to a select few and you need to know one of them. Problem with the Ritchey's in the pdf is half the models aren't listed. I'm looking for Road Logics too but different than what they show. It's gotta be right you know or people on here will bash you if it's wrong 
Hard crew to please.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

This is one of the nicer old sets but it's not the best...

So how is the paint from D&D? Honestly from some of those that have had bikes redone. I've heard and seen mixed reviews and if they were doing the original painting is any body out there happy with the original paint on their Ritchey frame. I'm not bashing them just want to know from someone with a 1st hand experience.


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

gm1230126 said:


> It's gotta be right you know or people on here will bash you if it's wrong
> Hard crew to please.


Although a respray isn't nearly as valuable as original so it's really not that important. Ti bikes are a different story.


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

Ah, so that's the Timber Comp you mentioned. Looks to be a fun project; I'll definitely be checking back in for some tips...best of luck, Tim


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks to all who helped me find the right parts....Details (for Now Anyways):

Campy levers, XT thumbies, WTB Pods










Campy Headset, WTB Hanger, LD stem










WTB bars


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

XT cranks, biopace rings (so far), I can't help it I like clipless not quite the right era 737's, and XT front der.










Regal saddle, strong post, Hite rite










XT hubs on RM20's on Ground Controls


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

XT rear der










CB6000 brakes










Thats about it for now. All with a nice dusting of NW finest dirt..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You worked hard for this one T. Contrats!

Now that you have some time on it, how ya likin' the drops off road?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks Fantastic T. :thumbsup: 


Great parts selection...wish I had your patience.


Big props for the "dirty" pics.




Steve


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Great Job!


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Strong work T! Looks like a lot of fun! :thumbsup: 

These completed bikes must be a lot harder to hide from the fam  

What's next?


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Great looking bike. I'm really a sucker for the dirt drops. Complete with that stem it's got it all. Congrats.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Drop Bar Ritchey, very cool. I love the beautiful trail side pics. Keep us posted as you master riding with drop bars...ride report.


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

Whoa, never got to see the end result of this build till today; so sweet; awesome work.


----------

